# Double Overnighter on the You Never Know



## boggs187

Left Destin wednesday at day light ran straight to the nakika in search of some pelagics. We got to the na kika at about noon and fished from there to the blind faith to thunderhorse to thunderhawk to the titan. The water was clear blue with scattered grass. We had no knock downs around the rigs so we continued southwest toward the green canyon once we were on the way we came across a school of big bluefins. We didnt have any luck hooking one up but did follow them on the sidescan sonar and got some good video. We continued trolling til dark then ran about 10kts and got to the green canyon around 3 in the morning. The water was unbelievable blue almost purple. We started chunking til daylight not having much activity with the yellowfins, but the blackfins unfortunately where thick. I think we had boated 3 yellowfins on maybe 65lbs and 2 dinks. Upon daylight we put the spread out and instantly put 2 90lbers on ice. Long story short our day started off hot as we proceded to boat 7 yellowfins biggest 175lbs, 2 for 4 on blue marlins and broke a third off, 3 dolphin biggest 40lbs and one weehoo around 20lbs. I am going to post video once my buddy does the edit. Meanwhile he are a few pics from my phone.


----------



## Reel Wins

Nice job! Sounds like you slayed em


----------



## Lil' Ti

Nice long run, great water, fish were there, man great trip and thanks for sharing the story. Congrats again.


----------



## SteveFL

boggs187, I think we saw you at the East Pass last Tuesday. I remember seeing the name on the transom but couldn't make out what it said. I was in a 22' Grady (no name yet) catching bait on the south side of the bridge; congrats on the successful trip!


----------



## boggs187

SteveFL said:


> boggs187, I think we saw you at the East Pass last Tuesday. I remember seeing the name on the transom but couldn't make out what it said. I was in a 22' Grady (no name yet) catching bait on the south side of the bridge; congrats on the successful trip!


Yea we caught bait on tuesday before we left. The trip was awesome, oh yea the 2 blues caught were 200-300lbs and the two anglers have never caught one before so they were pumped and took a dive in to the 7000ft blue water.


----------



## MSViking

Holy crap!


----------



## FenderBender

Wow what a long trip from Destin! How many miles did you guys travel round trip, 500-600?? Great job on the fish, sounds like an incredible trip.


----------



## sniper

Sounds like a great trip. Couldn't even imagine.


----------



## Chris V

Sounds like the long haul was worth it! Great job


----------



## NightBite

Nice work guys - I talked to Stan last week - I hope ya'll can fish the Destin Swordfish Shootout June 16-18.


----------



## boggs187

Yea thanks everybody, I got some great friends to thank for letting me go... Capt Joey, Stan, Brad. Not sure how many miles we covered but when we started heading back we were 270nm from the house.


----------



## Lil' Ti

That equats to somewhere around 325 statute miles one way. Bro thats awsome on the big pond.


----------



## Lil' Ti

Has anyone noticed the remora stuck to the side of that Blue Marlin. Great pics man, and Congrats again. May not be a remora but definatly some kind of sucker stuck to the side pretty cool


----------



## Xiphius

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dream Trip surprised the bluefins didn't open up a hole in the water. They are usually hungry if you happen across a pack of them


----------



## boggs187

Xiphius said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dream Trip surprised the bluefins didn't open up a hole in the water. They are usually hungry if you happen across a pack of them


Yea they were rolling like crazy and we trolled our spread right through them thinking for sure that we were going to get a shot. They never came back up after that. We followed them for about an hour with the sidescan sonar but no luck they stayed about 350ft below us.


----------



## ateupwitit

man that sounded like a heck of trip, awesome pics, I'm ready to get on the water


----------



## big blue

Pretty work fellas! Green Canyon is an awesome place, hoping to be there Tuesday. Congrats!


----------



## hit man

Great Job!!! Great trip!!! Great looking boat!! Nice pics, especially for a phone


----------



## REDFISH KING

Congrats on the fish .....and nice pics


----------



## boggs187

REDFISH KING said:


> Congrats on the fish .....and nice pics


haha just the dock pics where from the phone.


----------



## MSViking

The boat is featured in a full page F&S add in this months Marlin Magazine! Beyond awesome boat!!!


----------



## Lil' Ti

MS your not kidding about beyond awsome. Got to see her from a distance in pc back in september and what a beauty.


----------



## boggs187

MSYellowfin said:


> The boat is featured in a full page F&S add in this months Marlin Magazine! Beyond awesome boat!!!


Yea we got her up to 47.8kts on the way in she has topped out at 49kts before. Yea Joey told me that that ad will be out in the june/july Marlin magazine. Damn boat has gyros on it that reduces 70% of the roll, I didnt believe it until I experienced it this week when it picked up to 10 ft seas. It felt like we were in 3ft, on a 72ft boat thats nothing I was grilling filet mignons at that time no problem.


----------



## 2nd sandbar

Can someone provide a link to the website for the boat or at least contact info please


----------



## jimmyjams4110

Awesome catch! Stan and Brad are a fun pair of guys to fish with for sure. Beautiful new boat!


----------



## boggs187

2nd sandbar said:


> Can someone provide a link to the website for the boat or at least contact info please


If you click on models on their website you can see all the pictures of the boat from scratch.


----------



## AAR

Damn!


----------



## 2nd sandbar

But I need the address for their website - please


----------



## AAR

Google is your friend:

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp...0&aqi=&aql=f&oq=F&S&pbx=1&fp=783454df8801b682


----------

